# Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?



## akkusolar (29. August 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte mir unbedingt über den Winter ein größeres Angelboot selber bauen, Material und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, z.B. mit Webseiten, Bilder oder Bauanleitungen. Mein Hauptproblem ist der Rumpf. Ich weiß auch das ich ein gebrauchtes sehr billig bekommen kann, aber dann ist es nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte. Bitte sendet mir alles (aksotec@gmx.de)  was Ihr darüber wißt. Vielen Dank schon im voraus.​​Oliver​


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Wie groß soll Dein Boot denn werden? Mit Motor? Für´s Meer oder für den See?


----------



## akkusolar (29. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

das boot soll schon ziemlich groß werden, damit wir viel platz haben und natürlich mit motor. was mir vorschwärmt wäre so eine art landungsboot, so ähnlich wie die bundeswehrboote sie hat, ob das geht weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## akkusolar (29. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

ich habe einen festen liegeplatz direkt am rhein, bei uns am campinplatz, deswegen spielt die größe so ziemlich keine rolle.


----------



## akkusolar (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

sowas in der art habe ich mir vorgestellt......................


siehe Anhänge......................


----------



## Fangnix (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Mittel du hast, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen unmöglich, ein solch großes Boot zu bauen, welches dann auch noch sicher ist?


----------



## akkusolar (30. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

ich weiß das es auf den ersten blick ein bischen verrückt erscheint, aber ich bin gelernter schreiner und es ist schon immer mein traum gewesen solch ein boot zu bauen.

es muß ja nicht hochseetauglich sein und vielleicht auch nicht ganz so groß, aber eben in dieser art.

als ich es meinen freunden gesagt habe waren die auch zuerst deiner meinung, aber die die mich kennen, die wissen das ich es irgendwie schaffe.

wie gesagt ich brauche deswegen noch ganz dringend anregungen und vielleicht bauanleitungen z.b. aus dem internet.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Hier sind Tipps und Tricks, allerdings will Dir dieses Unternehmen den Bauplan nur verkaufen. Trotzdem finde ich die Seite nützlich:

http://www.timeout.de/Informationen/Bootsbau/bootsbau.html

 Hier steht nur wenig, aber nette Bilder:

http://www.yachtservice-weener.de/

 Da findest Du eine Händlerliste und, was viel wichtiger ist, ein Literaturverzeichnis:

http://www.dk-content.de/boote-magazin/pdf-archiv/technik/tec2014.pdf

 Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir wenigsten ein wenig weiter.
 Gruß
 Tom


----------



## akkusolar (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Danke, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen, besonders die Literaturseite.


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Wenn du mal ein Problem hast dann sag mal bescheid.

Bin Schiffsbauer von beruf, bin zwar schon lange raus aber infos habe ich noch genug.#x  


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Bondex (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Die Boote, die Du hier abgebildet hast sehen unserem Boot zum E-fischen sehr ähnlich. Dieses ist auch eine Eigenanfertigung des ASV Sittensen und besteht aus Aluminium. Mehr eine Plattform oder Floß als ein Boot. Man muß sich schon ziemlich in die Riemen legen um es voranzutreiben, aber Du hast ja sowieso vor es zu motorisieren. Diese Form wackelt/schaukelt dafür kaum, sodaß man auch gut im Stehen damit fischen könnte. Es ist aber sehr breit und läßt sich schwer manövrieren. Vielleicht kannst Du sowa auch aus Holz bauen, dann wird´s aber noch schwerer denke ich. Vielleicht wendest Du dich an Reisender, der kann Dir sicher gute Tips geben. Wenn Du willst gebe ich Dir auch gerne die Nummer meines Kontaktmannes des ASV Sittensen. Dann schreibe mir eine PM.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

@Reisender: Gehst Du zu dem AB-Treffen in Köln?


----------



## Reisender (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

@Tommy-Boy

so wie es momentan aus sieht nicht, schau mal meine planung der nächsten 3 wochen nach im ,,TH Köln,,,

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## kanalbulle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Gibt es für den Eigenbau so ne Art TÜV (Zulassung) oder kann man auf´s Wasser mit allem was schwimmt ?                
Ich bin zwar kein Schiffbauer aber wenn man mir das bauen eines solchen (wie Abbildung) Botes zur Aufgabe machen würde, würde ich einfach zwei luftdichte Rohre nehmen und einen Alukasten in gewünschter Größe draufsetzen 

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt
Gruß kanalbulle


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2004)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

kanalbulles Ding würde dann aussehen wie ein metallisches Schlauchboot


----------



## tobio (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelboot selberbauen, wer kann mir helfen?*

Bin gerade durch Zufall drauf gestoßen, weil ich rein aus Neugier mal nach selbstgebauten Angelbooten aus Holz gesucht habe.
Wie ist denn die Geschicht hier ausgegangen?


tobio


----------

